# One of these - INTP/INTJ/INFP/INFJ - Help!



## aggressor111 (Nov 10, 2010)

I kind of relate to all of these types

Definitely Introverted
Definitely Intuitive
T/F dunno
J/P dunno

I over analyze things a lot (I've been trying to figure out my type for ages)
I am usually stuck in my head and don't realize things going on around me
If someone is boring me i do the above and still manage to listen (mostly)
I love school but i'm usually not focused and lazy. 
I miss assignments on purpose because I think i'm wasting my time (Writing papers mostly).
I don't care what other people think about me at all
I care about people, but i don't go out of my way to show i care (unless i'm in love).
I don't like telephones.

Thanks!:laughing:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you researched the functions? If your dominant function is Introverted Thinking, you're probably an INTP. If it's Introverted Feeling, you're probably an INFP. If it's Introverted Intuition, you're an INTJ or INFJ. So here's a link so you can read about the functions. Function Attitude


----------



## aggressor111 (Nov 10, 2010)

From what I read, I definitely use Ni as my dominant and Fe as my Auxiliary (INFJ). I guess I just needed another page to read on this subject to finally put a stop to my type search (I have exhausted Google search, I can somewhat relate to these 4 types but I haven't looked at the actual functions). Thanks!


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

INTJs and INFPs use Te and Fi as their decision making functions
INFJs and INTPs use Ti and Fe for that purpose

If you can determine which set of decision making functions you use, TeFi or FeTi, then you can narrow it down between the two: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/28997-explaining-ti-fi-types.html


----------



## virginia (Oct 21, 2010)

aggressor111 said:


> I kind of relate to all of these types
> 
> Definitely Introverted
> Definitely Intuitive
> ...


Those are all INTP characteristics...


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

From the list I thought INTP, but you could always be an INFJ with a strong Ti. It's often the case that males bias toward T and females toward F due to socialization.


----------

